# FET take 2 after FET failure



## impatientlady (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi, I started my treatment in December and had my eggs collected in January.  Unfortunately I developed ovarian hyperstimulation, my 12 embrios had to be frozen and I was told to wait three months before FET could happen.  Here I am now, after taking the nasal spray, tablets and pessaries, having two embrios transfered (test date Friday but I took one this morning) and I'm pretty sure that the treatment has failed.  My question is probably stupid but here goes.

When I've taken all of these drugs to get my uterus ready for the embrios, why do I need to stop all my drugs if the test is negative on Friday?  They intend to start the drugs up again and do another FET with my next period, but why not just transfer more embrios next week when as far as I understood it my uterus is ready now?  

I Just wondered if anyone had asked this one??  This treatment just seems to be going on forever and everything feels like it has been put on hold.


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi, 

Firstly just wanted to say that I really hope friday brings some surprise good news,     

The reason you will have to wait is that the progesterone support (pessaries) you have before the embryos go back is designed to mimic what your body would do if you were getting preg naturally- it prepares the uterus for an embryo to implant,  your lining was ready for implantation in a day or two when the embryos went back, it won't be at the same stage now, ( in a natural preg the follicle that releases the egg starts releasing progesterone after the egg is released) 

I also think it is important for the lining to be fresh as well- not old- 

hope that is helpful

Livity x


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Impatient lady

firstly, you have tested way too early, if official test date is friday! You may have no symptoms at all and the cycle could have worked, you may have lots and them really just be symptoms of the meds... It is hard to know and foolish to let yourself get disheartened. If you can, wait till Friday - there are loads of women on here who test negative the day before OTD and then positive on the day. Yes, some folk test postive early, but the reason they call it OTD is because by then 99% of the time it gives you an accurate result.

Secondly, the meds get you to the right place in your cycle for THIS transfer. You then carry on, your endometrium thickens up nicely etc, so THIS (these) developing embryo(s) can bed in. If this cycle doesn't work, you need to start again because your embryo(s) need a nice fresh endometrium to stick to and implant in. So what was lovely and a good thickness to mimic mid-cycle stage when this FET was done will now be over a week old ( a fortnight by friday), and starting to have a less brilliant blood flow and won't be ideal for implantation. Imagine your period as your womb 'changing the sheets' for a new guest. You have your period, the lining starts to develop and gets nice and cosy (new clean sheets for the embryo) for implantation to occur, embryo arrives and it keeps thickening up nicely (hopefully embryo snuggling in tight now - imagine a winter-weight duvet being added...). But if this cycle doesn't work, next month your next embryo doesn't want dirty second hand sheets - it wants a lovely fresh endometrium of its own.

Hope this makes sense. And remember, you have 12 embryos - horrid to have OHSS, but at least you have a good chance with FET. will be thinking positive thoughts for you - try to hold on till Friday to test again but you still have a good chance this cycle.   

best wishes
Elinor


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Impatient lady

just wondering how you were feeling on the wait and hoping things are going well. Still two days till OTD - the waiting is the hardest part of all these procedures - hope you are coping ok.

best wishes
Elinor


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Impatient Lady

I am going through the same thing as you at the moment and it is hell.

My treatment started in March but I suffered from OHS so the treatment was stopped and my little lovelies frozen.  I had a FET on the 8th June and my test date is 5th July (3 week rather than a 2 week wait).  

I am sure the treatment has failed as I have no symptoms.  When I was last pregnant I had lots of symptoms by now!!!!!

I am totally miserable but trying to look forward to the next FET.  

Mrs Signs


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Mrssigns

sorry you have a three week wait - have they given you any reason for that? But don't stress about symptoms - it is perfectly normal for women to have few symptoms, lots of symptoms and no symptoms at all and still be pregnant. It is also perfectly common for the same woman to have different symptoms with different pregnancies - my sister (no IF probs, just took a long time to conceive) was convinced there was something wrong with her third pregnancy since first two (first - little boy now 6; second - miscarriage at 11 weeks  ) she had had sickness and sore boobs etc, third time round not a single sign till bump started showing and all was very well (little girl, 3).

Try to stay calm (I know, I've done the 2ww I know it is nearly impossible) - watch some old movies, read a gripping book, try to distract yourself from it a bit. But remain hopeful, if you can.

Really hope it works out this time!
elinor x


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks so much Elinor.  I am almost to scared of the disappointment I will feel if I am too hopeful, but I suppose a little hope will at least put off the feeling of disappear.  I will give it a go.  

The clinic said I could test on the 30th June, but they suggested I wait to the 5th July.  

I emailed the clinic earlier and asked whether I can go straight into the next round of treatment if this one fails.  I am hoping they will agree as I totally impatient.  

How much longer do you have to wait for your next round of treatment?
Kacey


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Kacey

striking the right balance between hope and 'being prepared for the worst' is so so hard!  Sorry to hear about the OHSS - did you have many embryos frozen? I hope you have enough that you can have a sibling cycle (after this one works, of course)... I think whether you can go straight from one cycle to another depends on whether (and how much) it is medicated - sometimes they like to give you a rest between goes (and sometimse your body needs it!). However, some clinics do it to fit in with their timescales/ numbers etc, and that can be more frustrating.

I was due to have a fresh (donor egg) cycle in May, but the down reg and other meds didn't work properly, so it was cancelled on the day ET was due (bleeding started when I was in the operating theatre, as they put the speculum in). All a bit dramatic and upsetting, so I should be going for FET soon - was hoping my next cycle - but suddenly last week got notice at work that our water is unfit for use due to high levels of lead. Spent much of the weekend consulting Dr Google - lead in water contributes to developmental problems in children, increased rates of miscarriage and a whole heap of stuff. Have asked if GP can test me (and am trying not to think about last year's miscarriage too much) - one of the problems with treatment is that they say 'drink lots of water', and I don't believe in using bottled water as a rule ('we live in a country which has had good public health since victorian times...clean water...' and the whole eco impact of pointless plastic (let alone the leaching of chemicals from the plastic, which makes normal tap water a better bet most of the time)), but I want to check out that I've not got high levels of lead... Rare problem, and crap that this is a NHS workplace and apparently management have known the piping here is lead for many years and done nothing about it, but think it is probably best to get this checked out before I go for FET. So depends on (a) when I can get an appointment with GP and (b) how long it takes to get results back.

I hope things are going ok for you. Have the clinic replied to your e-mail yet?

all best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Elinor

You were absolutely and unbelievable right.  I decided last night I wanted to start getting really prepared for the worst and so tested (day 13 after a 5 day old transfer) and to my utter disbelief i got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have since tested another 3 times and they are all BFPs.  The lines were faint though and the degital test says 1-2 weeks so very very very early days, but hey closer than I have been in the last 2 years and 4 months of TTC.

I still have 17 x 4 day old embryos in Prague, so I can go again.  Although if both of my frosties have stuck and continue to stick then that will be it for me.  Not sure what I will do with the other little ones though.

Oh I am so sorry to hear about the cancellation of your treatment.  I can imagine how upsetting and disappointing that was for you and now you are being delayed through external factors.  Oh gosh, I really feel for you.  I do hope you get tested and move on to FET as soon as possible.  It is shocking to think this has been an issue with the water for sometime and no action has been taken to rectify the problem.  

Let me know how you get on.

Mrs Signs


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Mrssigns!! congratulations!!       

What great news to start the day with (sorry I didn't get a chance to log on  yesterday evening, so have only just read this).

Here's hoping things go from strength to strength. and remember, although for any cycle FET has a lower chance of success, once you get your BFP, there is research that says with FET pregnancies you have a lower risk of miscarriage etc (they reckoned that if it wasn't a strong embryo it wouldn't implant after the freeze/thaw process, but ones that do are more sticky!).

Absolutely delighted for you - and hope you can arrange an early scan and then you have a 3ww, instead of just the two....

All best wishes

Elinor x


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh Elinor you have made, my day, my week, my year.  Really?  I did not know that.  That is fantastic news as I have been worrying worrying worrying about a miscarriage!  If their chances are better because of the big freeze and thaw then that is wonderful.  I know no guarantees but reduced risk is fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mrs Signs


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

It has all gone wrong for me today.  I tested again this morning and got a BFN.  I don't think my lovelies held on tight enough!


Mrs Signs


----------

